# Paying Nividends



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

> Don’t look at me. That was Trey’s recommendation for a nickname for our own Ahmad Nivins. Trey’s nickname list is both exhaustive and awesome…look no further than Rodrigue “Crayfish” Beaubois. Don’t ask questions, just nod your head and chuckle.
> 
> Beaubois is bringing the foreign intrigue as a prospect that has largely gone unknown and unseen. But Nivins, a domestic product from St. Jo’s, is perhaps just as mysterious. St. Jo’s didn’t exactly carry a high profile during Nivins’ time as the man, putting Ahmad far from the spotlight in the fairly weak Atlantic 10 Conference. You wouldn’t expect St. Jo’s to crack the national rotation unless something truly special was going on (like say, Jameer Nelson and Delonte West tearing it up), and Nivins’ time as a collegiate athlete definitely fell short of that mark. Ahmad Nivins is not “something special,” and there’s a distinct possibility that he could be out of the NBA faster than you can say Pavel Podkolzin. But there’s also the possibility that Nivins could be a nice rotation big off the bench, which is a fine role to fill for a late second rounder.
> 
> ...


http://www.thetwomangame.com/2009/06/paying-nividends/


----------

